# Benelli Rifle



## kcausey (Jan 2, 2005)

Anyone got one or shot one?  I was looking at one the other day at me firearm dealer, man what a good feeling gun....only $1100...


----------



## Ga-Spur (Jan 3, 2005)

For only 1100 dollars you can have that good feeling all the time. That is cheaper than most mood  meds these days.


----------



## stumpman (Jan 3, 2005)

KC check out the sako finnlight they are sweet feelin and shootin make sure it's not one of tyhe recalled ones they are extremelly accurate also.


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Jan 4, 2005)

*Benelli R-1*

 The R-1 is a great gun I bought one in a 308 winchester, and have a new one coming in a 270 wsm. I hope to have it by April. These gun are shooters.


----------

